
Woman has baby using ovary frozen as a child - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-38312995
======
Neliquat
So at what point is it a child if you use extra uteral fertilization or freeze
a fertilized egg? Does the frozen biomass have rights?

